# Three creeks metro parks



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

anyone ever fished at three creeks? the heron pond or the creeks. :F


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

all the time man


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I fished it 5 or 6 years ago. Caught alot of small crappie from the pond and a bunch of smaller smallmouth from the creeks. I have heard of good catchs in that area. I think you have to wade further from the park though.

Jake


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

There's one decent hole right where the three streams converge. Everything else along the trail in the park seems to be wide and rather shallow. I agree with BuckeyeFishinNut that you'd probably have to wade farther from the park to find better holes. I always thought it would be a decent float tube trip once the weather warms up.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

How/where do you go to enter the park where the 3 creeks combine? Is there an actual entrance? I live near Williams Road & all along the road it's posted "No Tresspassing."


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

sounds nice i would not mind having to wade far. lol. but yeah where is it at???


----------



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

go to the columbus metro parks website they have maps of every metro park


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

hey fireman/bubbba, lets hook up at 3 creeks some day, i'll show you some good fishing there.... tons to be had!


----------



## yukon69 (May 20, 2006)

Boom Boom said:


> How/where do you go to enter the park where the 3 creeks combine? Is there an actual entrance? I live near Williams Road & all along the road it's posted "No Tresspassing."


There is a entrance of Bixby Rd, but if you live in Walnut crossing you can just fish your way down to it from under williams rd bridge..Bye the way i live in Walnut Crossing and fish Walnut Creek right behind the neighborhood all the time...All kinds of Bass to take...


----------

